# Sharpening- who sits who stands?



## Von blewitt (Apr 15, 2014)

I've always done my sharpening at work, so I've had no option but to stand, but I've seen In Daves DVD he's sitting down, and Maksim has his stool setup. Over the weekend I took some gear home, and set myself up at a table with a stool, and did some sharpening, I had the stone at about sternum height. I found it very comfortable. I'm thinking of making this a permanent setup. I'm curious to hear what others do?


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 15, 2014)

Sit, stone at about belly button level.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## panda (Apr 15, 2014)

is this question really about sharpening?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 15, 2014)

I've never sat down, but maybe I'll try it one day. I'm just so used to doing ALL knife related things standing up...........
I don't even have a stool in my work shop/closet.
Hmmmmm


----------



## mametaro (Apr 15, 2014)

I also only sharpen at work and always have stood. Also have been curious about this as well. Was it as easy and comfortable or better than standing? It's hard to imagine as I've only done it one way the whole time I've been sharpening knives.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 15, 2014)

panda said:


> is this question really about sharpening?



..... My girlfriend says I splash less when I sit 




mametaro said:


> I also only sharpen at work and always have stood. Also have been curious about this as well. Was it as easy and comfortable or better than standing? It's hard to imagine as I've only done it one way the whole time I've been sharpening knives.


I actually found it easier, it felt more natural to hold an angle, I felt being closer to the stone made it easier to see what was going on.


----------



## mametaro (Apr 15, 2014)

Haha!
Thanks Huw. I'm getting older and it would be nice to be able to sit when I sharpen. Also like the sound of feeling closer to the stone. Going to give it a try on my next day off. Much appreciated.


----------



## erikz (Apr 15, 2014)

I like to stand so I can adjust the angle of my torso above the stones more easily. Works best for me.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can never figure out the best work height when I am standing while sharpening, more often than not I just get back pain. Easier when I sit. Not that I sharpen enough to really know...

Stefan


----------



## Ruso (Apr 15, 2014)

I use the sink bridge now, so I stand. When I had a portable setup I tried to sit, but could not find the comfortable high.


----------



## CoqaVin (Apr 15, 2014)

I usually sharpen by the sink so I stand. But when I strop I usually sit


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stand.I have spent most of my working life standing and cant sit down for long periods without feeling uncomfortable.I think if i sat down i would expect someone to yell at me for being a lazy p***k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2014)

I sit.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 15, 2014)

Im a stander too. I have nothing against sitting, just always ended up standing next to the counter.

Mowgs


----------



## Twistington (Apr 15, 2014)

Stand, since I only sharpen at home I have dialed in the height of my sharpening station pretty well.


----------



## Asteger (Apr 15, 2014)

Sit at my desk in front of my computer, if possible. Counters are too short. (A towel or two around on the desk for protection, though mess still occurs.) 

I think many makers in Japan sit too, although that set-up where there's a pool of mystery liquid at floor-level and a bridge overtop, and you sit on the floor, doesn't look the most comfortable. Maxim's traditional sword sharpening imitation set up, which VB mentioned, looks better though I think the oval-ish wooden tub that's used is too small. 

I think some kind of desk set up is underrated. At some point, some wealthy dude is going to come up with a custom table-level sharpening counter with sink, running water, stone storage shelves and tubs, or something.

A thought: if seated and sharpening at a height where your forearms are fairly level and parallel to the stone, wouldn't that give you the best control? The alternative would be your forearms come down at an angle, with each motioned you'd have to adjust, and that must be less consistent though many obviously get used to it.


----------



## Lexington Jim (Apr 15, 2014)

I stand. No good reason really, just don't have a chair in my workshop.


----------



## jai (Apr 15, 2014)

I sit I just find after a long shift at work in the kitchen its nice to sit down haha


----------



## Anton (Apr 15, 2014)

I cross my legs


----------



## dough (Apr 15, 2014)

im surprised so many stand.
I sit.


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 15, 2014)

I always stand, but I've dreamt about having maksim's set up.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 15, 2014)

I've always stood. Perhaps I shall try this recumbent sharpening.


----------



## Geo87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it's understandable that most pros stand as that's usually the only option for us. So sharpening at work I stand up. However on the odd occasion I sharpen at home I sit down, outside on the deck cross legged trying to channel my inner samurai. I've found I have more control sitting down...a lot more.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sink bridge, so I stand.


----------



## Birnando (Apr 16, 2014)

I use a sink-bridge.
That is put on a square tray that I put on the table.
So, I sit


----------



## Derek Swanson (Apr 16, 2014)

Determine the position most comfortable for you, then commit to it. Balance is one of the most important senses used while sharpening, and it will improve by developing muscle memory. Everyone's body is different; settle into your natural position and let repetition work it's magic.
I stand because I've found my legs provide more leverage when sharpening large heavy cleavers, which can be a real workout.


----------



## Frater_Decus (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm full of sit.


----------



## loves2cook (Apr 17, 2014)

And I'm a sitter :biggrin:


----------



## mhpr262 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have never tried sharpening standing up. I must a admit a sink bridge sounds nice, no mess that way, but I am pretty sure I have more control over the blade and do less inadvertent wobbling when I am sitting down. You have your eyes closer to the stone and your forearms extend horizontally, in line with the sharpening movement.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 18, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I usually sharpen by the sink so I stand. But when I strop I usually sit



Same here always stand for sharpening my technique is similar to Jon's feel I have more freedom of arm movement standing.

Stropping I like to sit


----------



## LKH9 (Apr 20, 2014)

I sharpen on my dining table, lay a piece of newspaper below the stone, and get ready a piece of foam soaked in water and soap. I wipe off the clogged stones with it, soapy water is better than plain water/oil for lubricant on non-water stones.

I just sharpened an old, dull heavy cleaver on that table. I won't be able to get the right angle while standing, I have full control while sitting and watching my movements.


----------



## keegan (May 3, 2014)

Stand.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 3, 2014)

I stand on one leg.


----------



## daskooka (Jun 4, 2014)

Stand.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 4, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> I stand on one leg.



I've been watching your YouTube sharpening videos very closely, so I can follow as precisely as possible exactly what you do, in order to eventually become almost as skilled as you are. So please tell me which leg you stand on; I don't want to get such an important detail wrong. (And, since I'm left-handed, should I stand on the opposite leg?)

I've downloaded the same remixes as you use, so I can get that detail right.


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 4, 2014)

I normally stand but at home I sit down sometimes either works well


----------



## slowtyper (Jun 7, 2014)

I would sit if I could but I have no furniture. Once I sat in the bathtub naked and sharpened. I had to find a box to use as a table for my stone.

Confirmed to my wife that I'm a weirdo. I wish I was joking.

Kitchen was undergoing renovations at the time and my reasoning was that I didn't want to get the bathroom counter dirty.


----------



## clayton (Jun 7, 2014)

Stand. Never tried sitting. Will have to give it a try some time


----------

